# Do you ever wonder what happened to your old MH?



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you are daft like me you probally became attached to your vans if you have been fortunate to have more than one. I always wondered what happened to my old vans and who has them and if they are enjoying them as much as i did as i have fond memories of them all

Out very first van was an old sherpa highwayman which we bought in the 80s and out first trip in it was the weekend of the great storms down south (and up north a bit).
I know that old bus is not more as its registered scrapped off. boo hoo

We PXd that for our second van which was a wedding present to each other as we were getting married in Gretna green and so used it for the honeymoon to tour scotland (and our best man was our labby). We had this van - a fiat glendale delta 13 yrs
REG NO E374 ELM IT was a great huge thing sleeping 6 and could seat 14 people and one night we did on my 40th birthday with a few more standing - i,m sure we did the suspension some damage that night.
She is still on the road somewhere as shes been taxed recently

We reluctantly sold her for out 3rd van an Autocruise Wentworth
X816NPO which was bought at a show by a bloke in wales. That was my favorite van but i never told the wife. We had the wenty 4 yrs and the only trouble we ever had was the fridge igniter went which I mended myself and claimed under the warranty. I loved her and she was so confortable to live in. Still we sold her in 2010 as we wanted to try and keep a newer van so out 4th van is the Autocruise startrail. Lovely to drive- great facilities but the most uncomfortable van i have ever lived in. Still its always a compromise

So if you are the proud owner of the old glendale E374 ELM or a wentworth X816 NPO i would love to hear from you and how my old vans are doing.

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That would be an interesting addition to MHF - a "Was this your MH?" section.

No doubt fraught with security worries of publishing Registration details but it would be interesting to follow one's previous vehicles.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I can actually speak to all the owners of my vans in fact the one before last is a member on here and we do occasionally speak by phone, over the years I have found stuff for it that I removed, Phoned him up and asked if he wanted and if he said yes I have posted it him, no charge of course as it was part of the van.
I had a lot of work done to that van it was a Hymer B774 and it was a twin single beds at rear which we had altered to a Large double at Hambleton engineering and the conversion is still actually displayed on Hambletons website.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

tonyt said:


> That would be an interesting addition to MHF - a "Was this your MH?" section.
> 
> No doubt fraught with security worries of publishing Registration details but it would be interesting to follow one's previous vehicles.


Thanks tony. I have often thought the same. You wouldnt have to publish the full reg I suppose. Saying that I did attend a Glendale rally once and saw another glandale E376 ELM so they obviously bought a few Chassis cabs and registered them at the same time.

It may also help users as for instance I used to have a few spares knocking about or knew where you could get them. T
here used to be a certain way of lighting the water heater whenit very occasionally played up that folks could pass on.

Mods what do you think.. (probally Oh no not another sub forum)

Phill


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Good idea , i know i could have used the service a few times over the years :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My old motorhome was a CRV Dreamliner.
Between us we managed to visit most southern European countries, both east and west. 
Its 1984 Citroen engine never missed a beat during over 160,000+ miles, although many of the ancillary components did, so they got some things right.
In the 1980's I paid £9000 for it and made a quick sale for £3000 a couple of years ago. Since that time it has been sold 5 times during which time it toured Scandinavia with an Iron Man team and been bought and sold by the same man twice. I gather that it is off to tour Europe again in the near future.
This little known company (CRV) made motorhomes in the early 1980's mainly for the hire market but included many innovations that meant the motorhome was, and still is, more or less up to date with its fixtures and fittings.
Ok! Gutless normally aspirated diesels will not excite even the slowest driver, but it kept going for 27 years and to the best of my knowledge, it still is. 
Sadly CRV went to the wall around 1988 and were bought by Machzone who for a time were equally progressive before finally throwing in the towel a few years back.
Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We saw one of our old vans on sale at a show with someone looking at it... Soon gave em a nudge to keep walking and forget it..
It was very slow, poor payload and I think we only kept it for 6 months...


----------



## Broko (Jun 17, 2007)

We had a wentworth as well for 4 years. Best van I ever had but was too big really. Sometimes wish we still had it!
I also still have the safari room for it as we traded it in and the safari room was in the garage.
Its still there now.

I also have a few nice pictures of the van in Switzerland and scotland which I often thought the new owner would like. 
I have a BMW 1100GS and have pictures of it in the artic circle from the previous owner.

Anyone with an Autocruise Wentworth AO52GXH?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My first real camper a Devon Eurovette on a VW Bay T reg I still saw it over 10 years after I sold it and lastly for sale for £1k more than I sold it-it went! Probably worth around £25k the way prices on these are going! 
My next VW Leisuredrive Crusader B609KBG (given the reg because the person I sold it to had it stolen 6 months later).
My Hymer K23 SCK was exported to Eire. 
My last van Autotrail Scout on a Fiat X250 was p/xd for my current Exsis. It was a Fiat do I need to say any more!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You can check to see if your old vehicle is still on the road (taxed) by using the DVLA website:

https://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/app/enquiry?execution=e1s1

Of course it might be SORN for whatever reason, but does give a date of the last time the tax ran out.

There are other sites to check if it is insured and how many owners it has had.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*A16 HYM*

Yes me too, I often wonder where our previous Hymer Swing C594 is. I opened a thread both on here and wild but never got any response.
So if anybody knows where A16 HYM, which is a C Class Hymer Swing, I would be very pleased to hear and specially from the owner.
She was a very good M/home and served us well.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We had great fun with our first new MH. Entry level Autohomes Wildwind. Suited us fine  We have often wondered if someone is enjoying it as much as we did. Nice to see it is still licenced. 

Sue


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Wish I could remember the reg number of our old van - it had multiple serious problems and we managed to force the dealer into buying it back for what we paid but I think it was tarted up and sold on. Heaven help anyone who bought it

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I rather doubt that our first camper is still around, here it is pictured in 1974 somewhere in Cornwall - and it was "getting on" a bit then. :lol: 

If anyone knows of it's whereabouts I'd be delighted to hear from them.

Takes you back a bit looking at the photo, not exactly the same creature comforts that we have these days. We had a gallon container that we placed outside and used a footpump to supply the sink with (cold only) water. Gas bottle also got plonked outside and as for the shower and toilet - well parking next to a hedge was the best solution. :roll: 
No heating either, which meant that every morning the whole interior was freezing cold and dripping with condensation - but we did have a battery powered flourescent light - such luxuries. :lol: :lol: :lol:

There was virtually no room inside, we used to tow a semi-rigid inflatable boat on a trailer with it and keep the outboard motor in the back of the 'van, the mind boggles. 8O We don't know how lucky we are these days for payload and storage.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I often wonder where our past motorhomes have gone. We have, on average changed our van every 30 months for the last 15 years. We have NEVER come across any of our previous vans.
We spend a lot of time on campsites and I always check out when I see a model I have owned if it has been one of ours. 
Most of them are still registered and being used as a search on MID showed they are insured.

It's really strange we have never seen any


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all . i don.t want to rain on the parade but what i have seen at m/h dealers the condition of them i would be ashamed of owning up to being the last owner . its o.k buying lots of accessories BUT leave them on please at my time of life our last 4 m/h's were new but our m/h's before were not & the brother-in-laws as well were like colanders full of holes where items had been removed i know accessories cost a lot of money but when you are trading in YOU are in the driving seat NOT the dealer negotiate we do .jud sorry if i have upset anyone


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Our first MH was a CRV Dreamliner too!! Cannot remember reg no now but it was purchased locally and we saw it for many years afterwards. It was a terrific van and we had it years!!
In all our years as motorhomers, we are only just now on our 3rd! 
2nd one was Delilah our faithful Hymer s520 and we have just part-exd her now...miss her lots but happy, so far with our 2007 Hymer TRAMP aptly named Happy Hobo!! :lol: 
We cannot give reg numbers as we have once more retained our private plate which we hope that Happy Hobo will be wearing this very day!!  
Interesting post, we also get very attached to our Mhs!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well my first van is now owned by an mhf member 

it was a VW LT conversion, i purchased it from a F3 driver who used to use it for accommodation at races

We owned it for only about 5-6 months and then sold it to a missionary worker who was going to use it to travel around Europe spreading the word

Next time i saw it was many years later at an MHF Rally when it arrived on site being driven by one of our members lol


----------

